# What 2 get from Scrapyard 4mower/convert



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I built my tractor from scrapyard parts.

Things you could get depends on what the yards have compared to what you need and what you can work with.

You may be able to find the complete mower chassis, fork lift motor, contactors from the forklift, scrap metal angle, tube and bar for making battery boxes and motor mounts, etc.

Even a controller can be found if the yard has an old EV, golf buggy, or forklift.

Basically you need to have a very open mind as to what might be useful and evolve your project to suit what you can find.


----------

